#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Takelen in de mecc - juiste steels

## lightj.

mommenteel loopt er een horeca buers in de mecc.
en ik heb gezien dat ze daar de takels aan dunne steels hangen die volgens de huis rigger ongeveer 200 kg kunnen dragen.
de steels hebben de zelfde dikte als die van de safty van een mh of andere licht toestele.
wie kan mij vertellen wat er juist op zo een steel mag hangen en is dit wel vielig genoegt?

grtz lightj.

----------


## rinus bakker

dezelfde dikte? 
bedoel je iets van 3 of 4mm?
Lijstje met vuistregels voor de *[u]breeksterktes</u> per diameter* 
voor standaard-staalkabel (van gangbare constructies): 
2mm =  250 kg
3mm =  500 kg
4mm =  800 kg
5mm = 1250 kg
6mm = 2000 kg
7mm = 2700 kg
8mm = 3500 kg
10mm = 5000 kg
12mm = 8000 kg

In dit vak moeten we een Vf=10 aanhouden.
Dus als het 4mm was: 800 / 10 = 80 kg max.toelaatbare belasting.
Kortom:
* die huisrigger lulde behoorlijk uit zijn nek! 
Die mag wel eens een cursus gaan volgen!*

----------


## lightj.

de juiste dikte van de steel weet ik nie ma kan die wel te weten komen.
ma het geeft wel een onvielig gevoel als je daar een grid aan moet hangen.
ma toch al bedankt hoor rinus.
grtz lightj.

----------


## rinus bakker

In zo'n geval is er maar 1 regel:
bij twijfel niet (!) doen, en jouw opdrachtgever in kennis stellen van waarom niet!
Als het puntje bij het paaltje komt bij JIJ namelijk de l*l:
jij hangt jouw takels aan iets waarvan je weet (had kunnen weten) dat het niet voldoet aan de eisen.

En de rigger speelt dan de vermoorde onschuld ?
Want je had vast geen puntlasten/hijsplan ingediend..... ? 
Dat goedgekeurd geretourneerd werd ? Of wel soms ?

de ongelukken zijn bekend. 
Erg dunne steels worden vaak ook bevestigd aan erg dunne staalprofielen. 
En die kunnen wel weer eens vast zitten met erg dunne boutjes...
en 
als jij dat per ongeluk een hijsfout maakt - heb jij misschien een zeer hoofd (of erger).
Het uitgezoek daarna kan maaaaaaaaaaaanden duren en een giga berg papier, kosten en shit opleveren.
De rest is statistiek, maar in dit geval is "Time NOT on our side!"

----------


## tuurKE

hey lightj. Jij zat dus meet dezelfde vraag als mij (over dezelfde klus). Ik had er dus ook zo'n beetje mn twijfels over, maar de huisrigger was zo zeker van zijn zaak dat er 250kg per punt mocht hangen (totaal 4 punten = 1000KG)!! En onze grid woog juist geen 500Kg (heb dit ff zitten uitrekenen) zodat we zijn steels maar voor de helft belasten. Maar tis inderdaad zoals Rinus zegt: wie zijn fout is het als alles naar beneden komt. 
Enne ik heb hier nogal een discussie gehad over wat je als freelancer op zo'n moment moet doen.

----------


## tuurKE

Ik zal vrijdag bij de afbouw ff een schuifmaat meenemen, waten we direkt hou dik de kabel is!!

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo tuurKE,

zorg dat je wel weet hoe je de dikte/diameter van een staalkabel opmeet!
Het gaat om de 'uitwendig-geschreven' cirkel van de strengen!
Leg de schuifmaat-bekken dus zo vlak mogelijk langs de kabel, 
dus parallel aan de lengte-richting, dan heb je de beste meting.

En zeg FF tegen die huisrigger dat ie "wat" aan zijn kennis gaat bijschaven! 
(Of dat hij alvast gaat sparen voor het kunnen betalen van Moskowitch, Spong, Böhler of Hammerstein, voor die keer dat het ECHT fout gaat. 
Want als het om een civiele zaak gaat wint altijd degene met de beste advocaat!)

----------


## FiëstaLj

Zal morgen es even kijken als ik de beurs bezoek.. Is het bij alle stands of bij een bepaalde ?

----------


## lightj.

> citaat:_Geplaatst door FiëstaLj_
> 
> Zal morgen es even kijken als ik de beurs bezoek.. Is het bij alle stands of bij een bepaalde ?



het is op alle stand behalve op een daar hangen steel van een ton als ik me niet vergist heb.
en tuurke vergeet u schuifpasser niet he anders weten we het nog niet.
en ik weet dat je met het zelfde gevoel daar vertrok als onze goeie planner die er bij was.
grtz lightj. :Smile:

----------


## lightj.

hey rinus,
we hebben onze klant op de hoogte gebracht van deze zaak en ze verzekerde ons ook dat het vielig zo zijn en ze zouden er zelfs een certificaat van hebben.
ma het gedacht alleen al dat er een grid hangt aan 4 van die steeltje is gewoon weg bangelijk.
tuurke dit gaat over de zelfde klus als waar jij het over had.
grtz lightj. :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Even recupereren:
Jij hebt 500kg hangen aan 4 staakabeltjes.
In de theoretisch meest gunstige verdeling is dat 125kg / kabel.
(en dat betekent dan dat de belasting 100% gelijkmatig verdeeld is 
en je dus nergens kabels naar toe laat lopen en naar beneden laat hangen....[?])
Stel we hebben het over 5mm kabels ... die gestropt worden om een mooi afgeronde kokerbalk:
1250 x 0,8 (= reductie voor gestropte aanslagmethode) = 1000kg 'resterende' sterkte.
1000 / 125 (meest ideale maar niet realistische waarde!) = 8.
En dat is onvoldoende, want de eis is een verdubbelde veiligheidsfactor. 
Voor staalkabels is dat in de Machine Richtlijn nou eenmaal 5. 
5 x 2 = 10, en geen spat minder.
Ik zou eens vragen om een copie van dat certificaat.....
het is interessant om te zien waarop die certificering gebaseerd is.
Al weet ik 101% zeker dat die verwijst naar de Machine Richtlijn (98/37/EG)
en die verbiedt weer dat er zich 'blootgestelde' personen onder de gehesen last ('bedreigde zone') bevinden.... 
Dus een duidelijk poreuze cirkel.
Papier is 1 (en is er voor de grote massa van de dommen), 
Vakkennis is 2 (en voor hem die niet willen brommen).

----------


## FiëstaLj

Volgens een kameraad van mij (die werkt bij houben mediatechniek, hun hebben ook een vestiging in het mecc) worden alle takelpunten in het mecc geleverd door expotech. 

Dus hun kunnen je hier vast meer over vertellen rinus..

----------


## rinus bakker

Ja, dat vroeg ik me ook al af.
Nou in dat geval moeten ze bij Expotech hun kennis weer eens opfrissen....... 
Hoewel dat bedrijfsonderdeel nu officieel ook wel Spieker-Rigging zal heten.

----------


## tuurKE

hey iedereen,

zaterdag weet ik jullie te vetellen hoe dik de kabels zijn waar het gridje aan ophangt! ALs ik tenminste niet verongeluk tijdens de afbouw. Wat de afhangende kabels betreft, aan de achterzijde (10m) hangen in het midden 2 multiekabels af 2,5mm² per ader, 16-aderig. voor de rest hanger er geen kabels af. aan de voorkant wel 2 bedrukte doeken, die opgespannen zijn naar de vloer. trekken dus ook aan de constructie. maar dat zal niet zo veel zijn.
Tot zaterdag!!

----------


## rinus bakker

[u]_Holy shit! 
"Opgespannen naar de vloer"!_</u>
Vergis je niet in het feit dat elk spanfix rubbertje met gemak 10kg kracht kan opleveren.
Stel de opgespannen doeken op 1m breed = 4 spanfixen / doek? = 40kg / doek? x 2 = 80kg!
Als je dit soort spankracht-gegevens niet mee hebt gerekend in jouw puntlastopgaves aan de huisrigger - dan ben jij dus ook de pineut!
Voor multi's van 2,5mm² reken ik voor de vuist weg 2kg/m. 
6m hoog? x 2 stuks = 12m x 2kg/m = 24kg. 

In een klap hebben we er zo maar 100kg bij gekregen?

*Je hebt geen 500kg maar zeker 600kg aan dat dak (en die enge steeltjes) "trekken".* 

_Gelukkig kan er nooit iemand met zijn volle gewicht in zo'n afgespannen doek vallen he?
Of FF - als misplaatste grap - demonstratief aan die multi's gaan hangen, dat kan ook niet he ?_

Halve informatie is geen informatie!

----------


## Roland

Het verhaal van lightj. komt me helemaal bekend voor.

Altijd gezeik over de rigging in het Mecc. Heb hier zelf nog ruzie over staan maken tijdens de bedrijven contact dagen.

Moesten daar een carree vliegen van dacht 8 bij 6, hadden daar allemaal 1 ton's steels voor bij en die lui van expo zouden het ophangen. 

Totaal gewicht 3 * 8  + 2 * 6 mtr prolyte truss
4 * martin cx 2
4 * mac 500
1 * beamer van max 10 kg
1 * scherm max 10 kg
1 * backdrop
1 * kabelset



Dag erna kom ik aan zie ik dus tot mijn verbazing 1 van de 4 takels aan zo'n dun steeltje hing, dus toch maar eens nadere info gaan halen bij het mecc. De desbetreffende rigger erbij gehaalt en die kwam dus ook met het verhaal van het blijft wel hangen. die dingen zijn gekeurt op 300 kg en wij hangen er maar max 200 kg aan. Ik vroeg waarom dit was, "er waren niet genoeg steels" verklaarde hij. Die lagen dus een kistje verder :Frown: 


Maar als ik een feest geef in het mecc waar Purple alle licht en geluid verzorgt gaan ze een beetje lastig lopen doen over de rigging of het bedrijf wel gecertificeerd is ed.

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik zal eens gaan neuzen of het IDD rigging door Expotech/Spieker is.
Ik ken ook daar wel de nodige mensen, en ben toch ook wel benieuwd naar hun verweer. 
En daarbij zouden ze toch echt beter moeten weten, 
want ik heb toch een man of 40 van hun ploeg (licht- en standbouwers) op cursus gehad, 
en er ook alweer een tijdje een offerte voor nog eentje lopen.

----------


## tuurKE

Ik denk eerder dat het een technieker van het Mecc zelf was. niet derikt iemand van een buitenfirma die voor het Mecc werkt.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Nou ben er vanmiddag geweest en die staalkabeltjes zagen er idd eng uit.

Waren gewoon om een spant heen geknoopt en dan meter of 3/4 omlaag.. oogje eraan geschroefd (dus niet geknepen !) en dan via harp takels eraan.

----------


## rinus bakker

En inmiddels heb ik ook gehoord dat Expotech in het MECC geen rigging-contract heeft, 
en slecht af en toe daar rigging doet - en dan vooral dat van de eigen stands.
Dus we hebben hier te maken met iemand die zich 'rigger' mag noemen van de hal,
maar niet meer is een veredelde (?) heftruckchauffeur, tuinman, of electromonteur...

Die laatste hardnekkige opvatting blijft een beetje hangen in deze business:
-&gt; wie verstand heeft van 'stroom' heeft dus verstand van stroom-consumerende apparatuur.
Dus elke electromonteur is ook per definitie.?.-&gt;
- lichttechnicus? (lampen!)  [weet ook automatisch alles van optica en kleurenleer?]
en
- hijstechnicus? (electrotakels!) [weet ook automatisch alles van mechanica en sterkteleer?]
en
- geluidstechnicus? (versterkers!) [weet ook automatisch alles van akoustica en weergave-leer?]
enz. 
[deze rigger weet de vakbekwaamheidseisen voor de collega's ook niet, 
maar andersom stelt het in de ogen van de directie daar allemaal weinig voor, 
zoals 'entertainmenttechniek' volgens nogal mensen niet zo veel voorstelt.] 

Hoe dom kan het management van een hallencomplex als het MECC zijn?
Eén ding is in elk geval wel zo: als er een ECHT ongeluk gebeurd (meer dan 1 dode) 
gaat niet alleen die rigger - de werknemer! - met de billen bloot,
maar ook het management / directie - de werkgever!.
Zo steekt de Europese Arbeids-wetgeving wel in elkaar.

Maar ja, ook hier wachten we maar gewoon op het grote ongeluk.
Dat komt vanzelf, als ik de laatste opmerking van Fiesta lees. 
Nog steeds klooien ze daar met de U-boutjes! 
Die maken de staalkabel direct 20% zwakker dan die lijst van aan het begin! 
En maar OH-en over een certificaat.
Het enige certificat waar hier sprake van kan zijn, is het Certificaat van Onvermogen!

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Maar ja, ook hier wachten we maar gewoon op het grote ongeluk.
> Dat komt vanzelf, als ik de laatste opmerking van Fiesta lees. 
> Nog steeds klooien ze daar met de U-boutjes! 
> Die maken de staalkabel direct 20% zwakker dan die lijst van aan het begin!



En dan ook nog niet 2 gebruiken... maar gewoon eentje. Hoe groot is de kans dat je een zo'n ding niet lekker aandraait en hij daarna door gaat slippen bij belasting van een takel/aardig wat meters truss/bult lampen/etc ?

Vrij groot leek mij. Maar misschien heeft het Mecc een dealtje gesloten met een helmen fabrikant en gaan ze die binnenkort verkopen aan een standje bij de ingang. :Big Grin:

----------


## tuurKE

De kabels waar wij onze rig aan gehangen hebben waren onderaan ook mer krimphulzen vastgemaakt, maar dan nog!!
Ik zal proberen wat foto's te maken tijdens de afbouw.

Tuur

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo *Fiesta* en *TuurKE*

nu begint het er op te lijken dat we het over twee verschillende 
stands ? / ruimtes ? / rigging-companies? hebben..... 
Hebben jullie Hal- ? & Stand-nummers?
Dan weten we waarover we het hebben.
En tuurKE - foto's ? natuurlijk altijd!
Eén plaatje zegt vaak meer dan een complete pagina tekst.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Heb dit bij verschillende stands gezien... Uiteraard hangt dit op een meter of 4 hoogte.. 

Dus ik kan er langs zitten, dus gok dat tuurke het dan toch bij het juiste eind heeft.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Nog steeds klooien ze daar met de U-boutjes! 
Die maken de staalkabel direct 20% zwakker dan die lijst van aan het begin! 


(Ik heb gezocht op de zoekmachine, maar kan hier niets over vinden.)

Er is wel meer te vertellen over U boutjes:
Als je die u boutjes verkeerd om gebruikt, maakt het de staalkabel tot wel 80% zwakker. Never zaddle a dead horse.
Als je die U-boutjes van pisbakkenstaal gebruikt, dan moet je wel controleren of de gaten die in het materiaal kunnen zitten (door verkeerde fabricage) niet te groot zijn. *dus niet gebruiken.*
Als de staalkabels geplastificeerd zijn, moet je wel eerst het plastic eraf halen voordat je de U-boutjes aanbrengt.
Als je een 4 mm staalkabel gebruikt, moet je een 4 mm U-bout gebruiken.
Als je U-boutjes gebruikt, en je hangt er gewicht aan, moet je ze daarna nog een keer natrekken. (met een momentsleutel)

Maar dat zal die Mecc rigger toch wel weten?

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jeroen de Goei_
> (Ik heb gezocht op de zoekmachine, maar kan hier niets over vinden.)



"de zoekmachine" .. wat is dat?
paar voorbeelden:
1. DIN 1142:  'müssen im Zerreissversuch eine Bruchkraft von mindestens 85% des Seiles erreichen...' 
2. SS 767 1501 (sida 16):  "typ bygellos" = ghuweun heulemeul furbeuden eum te guhbreuken in byfeurbeuld theateurs in Sverige! 
3. prEN 14502-1: art. 5.3.4: "Wire rope grips are not permitted"
4. AI-17 (pag. 32): "... U-boutklemmen (draadkiezen), mogen in stroppen en lengen van staalkabel niet worden toegepast." 
5. prEN 13411-5: art.5.2: "shall withstand a force of at least 80% of the minimum breaking force of the rope,...."
en
6. Technisch Vademecum van Mennens - pag 112: "mogen niet gebruikt worden bij hijsen heffen en bij tuien...."  
En dan zitten er nog wat boeken met zulk soort info in mijn cursusarchief, maar die ga ik niet opzoeken...
Ik heb zelf een aantal proeven gedaan met die dingen, en 80% is echt een heel "ideale" waarde. 
Ook de met de momentsleutel (= erg lastig op 5mm kabelklemboutjes) aangezette klemmen slipten bijna altijd eerder dan die 80%.
Je zou ook maar eens moeten neuzen bij wat Crosby - die deze dingen (U-bolt wire rope clips) ook maakt - erover adviseert.

----------


## Upgrading your system

> citaatie laatste hardnekkige opvatting blijft een beetje hangen in deze business:
> -&gt; wie verstand heeft van 'stroom' heeft dus verstand van stroom-consumerende apparatuur.
> Dus elke electromonteur is ook per definitie.?.-&gt;
> - lichttechnicus? (lampen!) [weet ook automatisch alles van optica en kleurenleer?]
> en
> - hijstechnicus? (electrotakels!) [weet ook automatisch alles van mechanica en sterkteleer?]
> en
> - geluidstechnicus? (versterkers!) [weet ook automatisch alles van akoustica en weergave-leer?]
> enz. 
> ...



Joh Rinus, dan heb ik van nog veel meer dingen verstand dan ik dacht :Big Grin:  das goed voor mijn ego als gecertificeert elektromonteur [8D] ik denk dat ik ik dan ook maar de porno-industrie inga, Daar brandt immers ook verlichting.[ :Stick Out Tongue: ][^][ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## rinus bakker

Als techneut .......... want je houdt het bij verlichting?

of 
als akteur,
(heb je soms ook biologie gestudeerd?)
Maar een beetje werktuigbouwer / hijsboer 
moet (bij SM films) toch ook een leuk 'bam' kunnen verdienen...
Alleen is dan de vraag moet dat 
in het rigging forum of in het films/video gedeelte [8D]

----------


## dabassman

Ik heb er ook een stand moeten bouwen. Wij hadde al contact opgenomen met de desbetreffende rigger en toen hebben we besloten dat we zelf maar gingen riggen. Er hangt een grid van 17 bij 5 met in het midden een carre van 3 bij 5 zo dus ___|___ met 6 motortakels. Als we dit aan die kleine steals hadden moeten hangen was het grandioos mis gegaan.

Groetjes

----------


## rinus bakker

De implicatie van jouw verhaal is duidelijk, 
maar van de beschrijving van je truss-constructie snap ik niks...
17 x 5 grid = een rechthoekig frame met lange zijden van 17m en korte zijden van 5m?
+/- links en rechts van het midden van die 17m had je dan twee "dwars-overstekers" van 5m?
Een carre is in mijn ogen (en volgens het woordenboek ook) een vierkant.... dus dan zijn alle zijden 3m of 5m,
maar zijn ze 3 en 5 dan spreek je weer over een rechthoek.
Overigens - wederom wat voor truss heb je het over, want zouden die stropjes onder het gewicht van de truss bezweken zijn?
2 x 17 = 4 x 5 = 54m x 6kg(?) = 324kg = 162kg / lange zijde.
Over drie punten kom je dan op pakweg .... 
voor de 4 buitenste ophangpunten ~ 32kg truss + 60(?)kg takel ~  95kg / punt,   
voor de 2 middelste ophangpunten ~100kg truss + 60(?)kg takel ~ 160kg / punt.

En dat komt nog niet in de buurt van de bezwijkkracht van die 4mm stropjes (0,8 x 800 = 640kg) 
- al zou de Vf (640/160=) 4 ! natuurlijk totaal onvoldoende zijn zelfs al liepen er geen mensen onderdoor. Dan had het nog steeds 5 moeten zijn. 
En laat je toe dat er mensen onder komen: 2 x 5 = 10!

Maar jij hebt niet verteld hoeveel licht, geluid, decor (+afspanning?) en bekabeling je nog aan die truss wilde vastmaken....
en dat kan het verhaal natuurlijk wel heel ander maken....
Rigging gaat over kilo's, maar dan ook wel ALLE kilo's.

En dat je die ondefinieerbare persoon nog steeds 'rigger' blijft noemen verbaast mij. 
Daar is in het forum een goed herkenbare ander naam voor: *'prutser'*.

----------


## Roland

Ik ben gister zelf nog op de beurs geweest. Maar bijna iedere stand maakte dus gebruik van die dunne kabeltjes. Heb maar 2 stands gezien waarbij er dus gebruik werd gemaat van "echte" steels. Dat was idd die stand met de 6 motor takels in en nog een stand met +/- 10 takels. Voor de rest was het dus allemaal ongeplacificeerde staalkabel direct om de truss geslagen en vervolgens met 1 klemmetje vastgezet.

----------


## Upgrading your system

jullie wagen wel graag je leven allemaal he??[:P]

Ik ben speciaal niet gegaan vanwegen het feit dat ik gehoord heb dat er vrij enge steeltjes gebruikt zijn..  :Wink:

----------


## som

puur uit nieuwsgierigheid en los van alle ander fouten,
als er i.p.v. kabelklemmen een draadhuis met spie toegepast zou zijn is er dan ook sprake van verzwakking van de staalkabel?

13e plaatje aan de rechterkant
http://www.lankhorst-touwfabrieken.n...s-hardware.htm

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo *som*

wigklemmen (of draadhuisklemmen of 'wedge sockets') hebben een nogal verschillende sterkte-waardering in verschillende bronnen.
In Duitsland (en dus? ook in Nederland) wordt er voor deze eindverbindingen geen reductie opgegeven - dus 100% belastbaar...
De US-fabrikant Crosby geeft 80% van de staalkabelsterkte op - reductie is dus 20%.
(In een oud rigging-handboek uit de VS werd nog max. 70% opgegeven). 
En Crosby heeft ook een fabriek in Belgie... dus daar geeft men in het algemeen ook 80% op. 
In de ontwerpEuronorm voor deze dingen wordt dacht ik nu ook maar 80% aangehouden, 
maar ik kon hem niet zo gauw vinden (zit ergens in een krat tussen de cursus-literatuur).   
Alleen weet ik 100% zeker dat als je proef doet van (voldoende) U-bouten tegenover een wigklem dat de laatste altijd zullen "winnen".  
En een groot voordeel is dat de staalkabel nagenoeg niet beschdigd wordt,
met U-boutjes kun je dat schudden, dan moet je telkens een stuk weggooien.

----------


## dabassman

Hey rinus zal het even allemaal verduidelijken heb nu wat meer tijd. Het onderste ____ dit gedeeldte was 17 lang en 5 breed het rechtopstaande stuk | was 3 hoog en 5 breed ook. Daar was een videoscherm in gemaakt. dus krijg je __|__ snap je het zo beter?
Dan hingen er 4 42" plasma's 4 robe xt spot en 4 robe xt wash. 4 2 kw'rs. Een sony beamer weet niet welk type maar een heavy motherfunker. dan alle benodigde bekabeling en wat reclame banners. O ja en ook nog een doek over de lengte van 1 kant en over beide breedtes.
Hoop dat het zo wat duidelijker is.

Groeten Bas

----------


## rinus bakker

2 dabassman,

Duidelijk wat er hing.... 
die middelste takels krijgen dus nog iets meer op hun bast...
maar het weten van de  kilo's (per item en de gezamenlijkeheoveelheid!) is waar het echt op aan komt

truss=type ?
4 42" plasma's ?
4 robe xt spot ? 
4 robe xt wash ? 
4 2 kw'rs ? 
sony beamer? (hoe heavy is een "motherfucker"? als ik naar de MTV-clips kijk is dat vaak dik 150kg!)
kabels ?
banners ?
?afspanning?

je hangt wel al die dingen op, maar dan moet je ook weten wat het weegt 
wettelijk moet je bij het hijsen op meer dan 2 takels vooraf een soort hijsplanning maken, 
en dan is het weten van alle kilogrammen toch een eerste vereiste.

----------


## dabassman

De hijsplanning is gemaakt hoor niet door mij maar door een erkende rigger. Dus bij onze stand was alles goed geregeld. Maar er ware idd stands bij waar een redelijk grote constructie kwa decor of andere dingen aan een paar dunne staalkabeltjes hingen.

----------


## rinus bakker

2 *dabassman*

Erkende rigger?
Erkend door wie?
Er is in Nederland nog steeds geen door de overheid erkende opleiding rigging hoor. Er wordt nu wel al een paar jaar wat aangeklungeld met de (erkenning van de) eisen voor bedieners voor trekken in het theater, maar that's it....

En er is ook (nog steeds) geen evenementen-brancheorganisatie die zich ontfermt heeft over het erkennen van rigging-opleidingen. 

Dan ben ik dus ook nog steeds benieuwd naar die 6 puntlasten 
die vooraf berekend waren, op basis van de hele vracht aan spullen die je nu hebt opgenoemd.

----------


## dabassman

Dus dat papiertje wat je bij jou kan halen wil dus niks zeggen? Of ben je dan geen erkende rigger als je je rigging certificaat heb?

----------


## rinus bakker

2 *dabassman*
Als je "bij mij" een papiertje haalt wil dat zeggen dat je op dat moment getest bent op het voldoen aan de kennis waarvan ik ervaren heb cq. overtuigd ben, dat je die tenminste moet hebben om in de vak serieus te gaan BEGINNEN. 

Maar binnen de branche ben ik ook maar een van de roependen in de (entertainment opleidingen) woestijn. 
En er zijn ook altijd mensen die het zeker niet met mij eens zijn, om wat voor redenen dan ook. 

Als je dat papiertje hebt kun je zeggen dat je je best gedaan hebt om jezelf in het vakgebied te bekwamen, en dat kun je naar de overheid dan ook aantonen.
Tot zover klopt het wel wat betreft eisen in de Arbo-wetgeving: 
Je moet (kunnen aantonen dat je) een voldoende opleiding hebt gevolgd voor het uitoefenen van je vak.

Maar - Catch22 -  "de overheid treedt terug", 
en laat het aan de branches over om de eisen te stellen en de erkenning van opleidingen en diploma's enz te regelen. 
En wat er dan "voldoende" is daarover zal 'de sector of de branche' het eerst eens moeten worden. 
In dit land met de 100.000 'dominees' met allemaal hun eigen (!) kerk, politieke partij, omroepzuil, sportvereniging, feestdagen, milieuactiegroep, of podiumtechnische discipline. 
En daarom zitten we nu dus al zeker 10 jaar in een impasse.

Want als er dan een keer wat misgaat - bij een persoon die wel voldoende geschoold was erkent - zijn er een hoop pluchezitters in de sector bang dat er dan verwijten gaan ontstaan, waardoor er koppen zouden kunnen gaan rollen. 

"Den Haag" kijkt/wijst naar de sector en de sector kijkt/wijst naar "Den Haag"....
[Ofwel het oer-Hollandse adagium dat luidt: "Wie niks doet ... doet ook niks fout"]

----------


## som

yow *rinus*

70/80 % nice to know.. dank je.
in de industrie zie je het vaakst een aangeperste puntkous maar ook wel draadhuis klemmen,vaak met aan het losse eindje nog een staalkabel klemmetje voor het geval ie toch zin zou krijgen te gaan slippen. :Smile:

----------


## dabassman

Ok das duidelijk uitgelegd. Dus je kan er ook gewoon niks tegen doen dat zolang er niks misgaat fout gerigged wordt? Of je het nou aan een vislijn hangt of aan een steal zolang het blijft hangen kunnen ze je niks maken? Of begrijp ik dat verkeerd?

----------


## lightj.

ja ja we kenne de dikte van de steel waar de grid aan hing.
en ze 3 mm dik en dat wilt zeggen dat er eigenlijk maar 80 kg per pubt aan mag hangen en ze waren gepitst en niet met een u-boutje geklemt.
de foto's die tuurke gemaakt heefd zulle in de loop van de week, hier te zien zijn.
dus onze gevoel was toch goed dan dat het niet vielig was.
grtz lightj.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dabassman_
> 
> Dus je kan er ook gewoon niks tegen doen dat zolang er niks misgaat fout gerigged wordt? Of je het nou aan een vislijn hangt of aan een steal zolang het blijft hangen kunnen ze je niks maken? Of begrijp ik dat verkeerd?



Wat doen "we" tegen een stelletje opgeschoten dronkenlappen die in het tuintje van de buren alle nieuwe heesters eruit trekken, of een paar fietsen totaal staan slopen naast de kroeg? 
Wat doen "we" tegen een draaideur-tasjesdief?
Wat doen "we" aan 20 jaar voetbal vandalisme/hooliganisme?
en wat tegen een snelweg hooligan?
of een corrumperend bouwbedrijf?
en een liegende international-directeur, topambtenaar of politicus?

"We" hebben ooit afgesproken dat "we" in de samenleving een aantal regels zouden vastleggen en naleven, en accepteren dat die ook gehandhaaft zouden worden.
Als er van handhaving vrijwel geen sprake meer is zakt de neiging tot naleven ook steeds verder weg. 
Zonder pakkans is het goed (en vals concurrerend) toeven in Gedoogpolderland.

Wat wou je dan dat "we" deden. En over welke "we" heb je het dan?

----------


## tuurKE

Hey iedereen, 

We weten dus dat de kabeltjes 3mm dik waren, ze zijn met krimpbusjes vastgemaakt, maar er waren ook standen waar ze zelf hun kabels op hoogte maakte met U-boutjes.

Ik heb intussen ook van de klant de faxbevestiging gekregen dat we 200KG!!!!!!!!!! per takelpunt mogen hangen. (Ik wil je dit wel ff doorfaxen Rinus)

http://groups.msn.com/TMusicsoundlig...oto&PhotoID=67
http://groups.msn.com/TMusicsoundlig...oto&PhotoID=68
http://groups.msn.com/TMusicsoundlig...oto&PhotoID=69
http://groups.msn.com/TMusicsoundlig...oto&PhotoID=70

Over die doeken, waren lo***oeken (bedrukt vlaggenstof)van de klant, 25CM breed met onderaan een stukje buis in, dus niet opgespannen naar de grond.

greetz Tuurke

----------


## tomv

Raar zicht eigenlijk, zo'n dun kabeltje naar de plafond toe en dan de truss aanslaan met een serieuze steel [^]

----------


## tuurKE

Vanaf de takel was alles in orde, tussen de takel en het plafond was da iets anders. We zijn ook niet beginnen bouwen voordat er bij de klant (standhouder) een faxbevestiging was over de toegestane belasting. Klant was niet echt tevreden over het feit dat we eerst wilden weten wat er aan die kabeltjes mocht hangen, maar heeft ons achteraf toch gezegd dat hij er ook niet zo zeker van was toen hij de stand bezocht.

----------


## rinus bakker

3mm - zelfs de beste constructie van 1770 N/mm2 haalt daarvan niet eens de 600kg breeksterkte.
7x7 constructie = 583kg, en 
7x19 constructie = 539kg = daar lijkt het op de foto het meest op.
En als ze deze al in 1960 N/mm2 kwaliteit zouden leveren dan zat je nog maar op 
645 resp 597 kg.
Zelfs al zou je er _absoluut geen mensen onder toelaten_ 
dan moet je deze waarden nog steeds door vijf delen om de belastbaarheid op te geven.
597 / 5 =  119kg.
En daarbij lijkt er op de foto van de geperste klem er één 'crimp'plaats te weinig te zijn aangebracht.
Die fax is zonder meer een vorm van "valsheid in geschrifte", of een blijkt van aantoonbare nalatigheid en prutspraat.
Ik ben zeer benieuwd. 
Ik mail je wel even om mijn faxnummer door te geven.
Het MECC is op basis van dit soort gegevens wat mij betreft in elk geval kwa huisrigging "an accident waiting to happen".

Weet je zeker dat het 3mm was en geen 4mm?

----------


## Roland

Ik ken zelf een van die mannetjes van het mecc. Die doet dus ook weleens een takeltje inhangen en van die "steeltjes" maken.

Zij zeggen dat de kabel die ze gebruiken gekeurd is op 300 kg voor de veiligheid hangen ze er dan maar max 200 kg aan.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Roland,

Namens mij mag je dat mannetje dan wel een standje geven (of beter een pak op zijn lazer!)

Ik wordt steeds nieuwsgieriger naar die 'magic' staalkabel.
Daar kunnen de Hans Klokken & Kazannen en David Copperfields waarschijnlijk zelfs ettelijke 10-tallen tonnen aan kwijt.
Maar nu graag weer voor ons normale mensen die weten dat natuurwetten niet te bedotten zijn.

Kilo's zijn kilo's en genoeg ervan is breuk!
Er bestaan GEEN 3mm kabels waar je met een Vf=5 ook maar met de beste wil van de wereld 300kg aan zou kunnen hangen.
Er bestaan waarschijnlijk wel idioten die een staalkabel beschouwen als een onderdeel van een vaste constructie en dan de breuksterkte door twee delen (Vf=2? en dat in alle serieusheid? of onkunde?). 
Dus zeggen dat 600kg breuk een WLL van 300kg oplevert. 
Maar het vervolgens zelf niet vertrouwen, wat ze beweren en dus "voor de zekerheid" maar teruggaan naar 200kg, dus Vf=3.
En daarmee gaan ze nog steeds alle wettelijke regels en normen zwaar te buiten. 
Een bewijs van het compleet ontbreken van enig vakkundig benul. 

En als het ongeluk eenmaal is gebeurd zal de verzekeraar altijd proberen om hieronderuit te komen,
precies op deze gronden: de heren hebben zich totaal niet gehouden aan wetgeving en normering, 
en is dus is hen dan grove nalatigheid te verwijten.

Is er dan helemaal geen vestiging meer van de ArbeidsInspectie in Maastricht. 
En is Bouw en Woningtoezicht domweg gesloten naar aanleiding van het balkon-ongeluk.
Of hebben ze nu alleen nog maar aandacht voor de bouw van balkons....

Dit is toch echt te gek voor woorden.
Elke Nederlander wordt geacht de wet te kennen - behalve dan de huisriggers van het MECC?
Ik zou echter niet weten waar die uitzondering in de Arbowet en het Burgerlijk Wetboek is te vinden.

Iedereen die hem wel kan vinden, mail hem mij dan leer ik ook weer eens wat!

----------


## rinus bakker

2 tuurKE,

ik heb je fax gehad.
Het is IDD een gedateerde en ondertekende verklaring op papier.
Overigens is ie gedateerd op 22 januari 2004... dus ook daarin zit alweer een fout.
Prutsen maar jongens, ken het allemaal schelen, want "apres nous le déluge". 
_"Geachte,
Bij deze bevestigen wij* dat onze staalkabels 200kg per stuk kunnen hebben. (stilhangend)
met vr. groet
Gerrit Gloeilamp"_

EDIT:
en hoe wil zo'n lolbroek een truss "stilhangend" aan handtakels omhoog krijgen? 
want hij wist toen hij dat faxje stuurde dus al wel dat het daarom zou gaan?

Dit soort verklaringen is net zoveel zeggend als: 
"de scharnieren van ons kippenhokdeurtje houden *ech wel*, (als ge 'm maar nie anraakt)".

Wat een staaltje van volslagen weet-niet-onkunde.
Maar ja in het Land van Gedogen (en falende handhaving) is Blufbek de 1e, de Koning. 
De Incompentie aan de Macht?  Tijd voor een Rigging Revolutie! 
Standbouwers aller landen:
- vraag voortaan om een CE-verklaring gebaseerd op de Machine Richtlijn en het Burgelijk Wetboek, met opgave van de soort (doorsnede, treksterkteklasse en constructie) staalkabel, en de breeksterkte ervan, die moet zijn berekend over de toegepaste aanslagmethode en de soort van eindverbinding.

Vrij naar de reclamecampagne van Media Markt:
*
Ik ben daar toch niet GEK, ik ben de rigger van het MECC!
*

----------


## tuurKE

Hey Rinus,

Don't shoot me!!!

Maar ik dacht idd dat er inNederland toch wel een betere regelgeving en opvolging hiervan bestond!! Maar ben dus weer eens de Naïeve Belg!
Maar voor de zekerheid ben ik aan het proberen om dr NPR 8020-10 vast te krijgen. Is niet gemakkelijk om die vanuit België vast te krijgen.

En nog eentje voor het af te leren!

Lang leve de profesionele Prutsers!!

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tuurKE_
> 1) Don't shoot me!!!
> 2) ... ik dacht idd dat er in Nederland toch wel een betere regelgeving en opvolging hiervan bestond!! 
> 3) Maar ben dus weer eens de Naïeve Belg!
> 4) ...  om de NPR 8020-10 vast te krijgen. Is niet gemakkelijk om die vanuit België vast te krijgen.
> 5) Lang leve de profesionele Prutsers!!



1) TuurLIJK niet [;D]  :Big Grin: 
2) Is er wel maar wordt niet gehandhaafd... [V] [|)]
3) Welkom in de overvolle rangen van de dito Nederlanders. (Valt dus behoorlijk mee hoor, in jouw geval!)[ :Embarrassment: )] [8D]
4) http://www2.nen.nl/ en dan 8020-10 in de zoekfunktie intypen....[:I] [?]
5) Kleine correctie: 'Kort' ipv 'lang' [B)] [} :Smile: ]

----------


## tuurKE

Citaat:

4) http://www2.nen.nl/ en dan 8020-10 in de zoekfunktie intypen.... 

Zover was ik al, heb vandaag ook een mailtje gehad van het NEN.
Het gaat dus vooruit!!

Greets Tuur

----------


## MeElmo

ik heb ooit ook gerigged in het mecc, 2 maal wel even. maar het viel me toen al op dat er allemaal safty's hingen. dat dacht ik dus tot nu toen.. ik had nooit van men leven gedacht dat er ooit een takel aan zou hangen. als ik die foto's zie, schrik ik me rot. het liefst 10mm steel met slang of flink wat jutte. ik hoop dat rinus zijn actie wat doet. 

elmo

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

is er al meer bekent uit het mecc.
Heeft iemand hier nog iemand over gesproken?
Ik heb er pas in april weer een klus staan.
Of heeft het mecc alle staalkabels al vervangen?

----------


## lightj.

]Geplaatst door Jeroen de Goei[/i]

is er al meer bekent uit het mecc.
Heeft iemand hier nog iemand over gesproken?
Ik heb er pas in april weer een klus staan.
Of heeft het mecc alle staalkabels al vervangen?
hey jeroen,
tuurke heefd alles overgemaakt aan rinus en wat die steels betrefd die maken ze waar je bij staat ik raad je gewoon aan om je eigen steels mee temenen en die tegebruiken dan ben je altijd zeker dat je grid veilig hangd;
grtz lightj.

----------


## rinus bakker

Mijn idee:
Dit soort enge MECC rigging - doe daar niet aan mee!

(NN lightj. 
je moet nog FF kijken hoe die citeerfunktie echt werkt!)

----------


## beyma

jee6 hier schrik ik zelfs van als ik deze foto zie !!

http://groups.msn.com/TMusicsoundlig...oto&PhotoID=69

Tís eigenlijk "jammer" dat het weer goed is gegaan, want er moet altijd iets gebeuren voordat er wat aan gedaan wordt.....
Maar aan de andere kant, het is ook wel erg verbazingwekend dat de standbouwers er mee accord zijn gegaan dat hun matriaal zo de lucht in is getakeld ! 
Dan zeg je toch gelijk dat die man niet goed bij ze hoof is ?!! 

Wij hadden dus in zo'n situatie gewoon niets opgehesen! en de klant uitgelegt waarom niet, en bij protest, deze overtuigd van de mogenlijke gevolgen!

Ik ontken niet dat we bij ons in de decorbouw wel eens dingen niet helemaal conform de normen ophangen, maar zo link als hier te zien is doen we het gelukkig niet !!!(al onze staalkabels zijn 6 mm dik,en hebben een certificerings label met WLL 500 Kg erop)

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo beyma,

6mm met WLL 500kg? FORGET IT BUT!

Lees die certificaten maar eens goed... die gaan over het hijsen zonder mensen eronder (verwijzing naar de MachineRichtlijn!)
6mm kabels hebben volgens mij niet meer dan 1800-2200kg breeksterkte...
dat delen door 10 (verdubbeling van de veiligheidsfactor....) levert: ..... en geen kilogram meer!
nou jij weer!
Of jullie gebruiken ze alleen als er een afzetlint onder de hangstukken is geplaatst?

----------


## beyma

Hmmm goed om te weten ! we hebben deze week weer de veplichte "toolbox" meeting ,dan zal ik het eens in de groep gooien....

----------


## rinus bakker

Ben benieuwd naar de uitkomst, want ben al sinds 1985 bezig om bij jouw werkgever (met bijna alle namen die sinds toen de revue gepasseerd zijn) enige systematiek in het begrip van hijsen bij te brengen. 
Als ik dit weer zo hoor word ik toch weer een beetje moedeloos.
En tegelijk gloort er weer hoop op nog maar eens een paar instructie/cursusdagen voor jouw 'club'....

----------


## n-lightment

Dag Rinus,

Ik zag dat je m.b.t. het MECC in dit forum een tabel hebt vermeld met breeklasten en maximale belasting (factor 10). Als ik me goed herinner van jouw cursus betreft het hier de industriebelasting. Correct me if I'm wrong, maar is theaterlast niet factor 20?

Dat zou inhouden dat een 4mm steel slechts 40kg ipv. 80kg zou mogen dragen wanneer je boven mensen riggt???

Aangezien er in het MECC bij een beurs altijd boven mensen wordt gehangen (stands en verlichting e.d.) zou je toch mogen uitgaan van de theaterberekening of niet?? 40kg.

----------


## rinus bakker

voor de (op zoveel na) laatste keer:
--&gt; industrie, bouw, havens, enz = geen mensen onder de last =&gt; Vf = 5:1 (Europese Machine Richtlijn)
--&gt; entertainment, standbouw, theater enz = hijsen boven personen =&gt; Vf = 10:1 (allerlei verschillende brancheregels, sectornormen, wetjes en directieven van allerlei landen binnen Europa).
--&gt; incidenteel hijsen van personen (in de industrie) = Vf = 10:1 (Machine Richtlijn)
--&gt; incidenteel hijsen van personen (in theater enz. ) = Vf = 18:1 (ArboHandboek, maar = verouderde regel)
--&gt; regelmatig heffen van personen (liftenbusiness) = Vf = 2 x 12:1 (aan tenminste twee onafhankelijke kabels = Liften Richtlijn enz)

We (?) hopen dat we ooit duidelijkheid krijgen met een Europese Entertainment Richtlijn (!) en dan ga ik pleiten voor een verdubbeleing van alles wat in Woningwet + Bouwbesluit en in Machine Richtlijn en Besluit gevaarlijke werktuigen al is vastgelegd. 

En veel meer kan ik er ook niet van maken.

----------


## n-lightment

Ik heb je handboek nog eens doorgenomen.
Excuus voor mijn lompigheid! Ter verdediging wil ik dan wel aanvoeren dat ik ZEER veilige rigging heb toegepast met m'n factor 20...

Het tegenovergestelde van sommige anderen.

Overigens zag ik in het forum dat er enige verwarring omtrent de huisrigging van het MECC is. Dit gebeurt niet door Expo Tech, dat wil ik er wel over melden. Ik zou het vervelend vinden als zij er voor worden aangekeken. Enkele jongens waren er natuurlijk niet gelukkig mee.

Maar goed, subject closed. Ik ga verder met mijn handboek hoop her en der de klok te laten luiden. Ondanks mijn zeer beperkte praktijkervaring.

----------


## subfreak

zo zie je maar dat er nog al wat onduidelijk heid is in het riggers wereldje. Rinus bedankt dat je in ieder geval zo goed uitleg geeft. heb zelf jaren lang in duitsland riggings werk gedaan en ook mijn siemens rigging & flying behaald daar, kom ik in de RAI in amsterdam moet ik mijn carré uit handen geven aan het bedrijf Spijker dat het wel even aan staal draden zou ophangen. Heb me daar een herrie gemaakt dat op een gegeven moment de directie RAI erbij stond, de brandweer, woning en bouw toezicht, ja echt alle instanties had ik erbij gehaald.. heb mijn bouw boek laten zien en de berekeningen, en vroeg toen of Spijker hem ook kon overhandigen...  Nadien riggen we altijd zelf in welke hal dan maar ook. fec,mecc,rai,ahoy,jaarbeurs alles hangen we zelf.

----------


## subfreak

zorg dus dat je een goede berekening hebt van je constructie. dan je factor berekening, goed gekeurde takels, steels, en sluitingen hebt, en altijd iets van een klem gebruiken bij H profiel of bij gewoon profiel een stuk doek , of jutte onder je steels, om hoekvorming en knikken te voorkomen.
de lus moet zo natuurlijk mogelijk liggen.

Vorige week in duitsland een leuke tip opgedaan bij westfalen sound: doe verwarmingsbuis issolatie (schuim) om je steel heen als je hem over een balk legt

----------


## subfreak

En vergeet je tuigje niet om te doen en je BOB de bouwer helm, kost je 420 euro in de RAI als ze je zien zonder beide  (arme jongen van flashlight die het daar kreeg)

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

> citaat:_Geplaatst door subfreak_
> 
> 
> Vorige week in duitsland een leuke tip opgedaan bij westfalen sound: doe verwarmingsbuis issolatie (schuim) om je steel heen als je hem over een balk legt



Uhm, dat schuim, gaat dat niet zo verrot ? Heeft het ombrengen ervan dan nog wel zin ?

----------


## Roland

Het leuke van het Mecc is dat ze ook nog 80 Euro per vliegpunt vragen. Komt er gewoon op neer dat het oplichters zijn. Misschien een keer de consumentenbond inschakelen. Maar denk niet dat ze daar veel verstand zullen hebben van Rigging.

----------


## Robert

Nee, en bovendien hangen consumenten over het algemeen geen takels in.

----------


## subfreak

En wat krijg je ervoor een stel staal draden met knijp sluiting en als je geluk hebt u sluitingen met een plaatje en 2x een M10 schroefje.
Das snel geld verdienen.


Even op de vraag van speecydeej terug te komen.  ze gebruikten daar de stevige versie, en gebruiken ook enkel het stukje waar de steel op de balk ligt en waar hij de hoeken om gaat.

OPmerking van de duitsers was: het is stevig, het blijft zitten , en het ziet er netter uit, dan een stel dubbel gevouwen jutte zakken of doeken.

----------


## rinus bakker

Ja dat is waar: 
de rigging moet er eerst en vooral netjes uit zien.... nietwaar?
Mijn Hemel, 
geldt dat ook voor de riggers?
PS dat soort geleuter over die verwarmingsbuisisolatieschuimpjes is de moeite van het bespreken niet eens waard....
want: 1 x gebruikt en het ziet er niet meer netjes uit!

----------

